# Array in umgekehrter Reihenfolge



## DarkNight (4. Nov 2005)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem!

Will ein Array in umgekehrter Reihenfolge ausgeben.


```
int[] array = {1,2,3,4,5};
        int[] newArr = new int[array.length];
            
        for (int i=array.length-1; i>=0; i--){
            for(int j = 0; j <= array.length-1; i++){
                newArr[j] = array[i];
            }    
        }
```

Nun gibt mir der Compiler diese Fehlermeldung aus.

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 5
        at Array.Arrays.main(Arrays.java:90)
Java Result: 1

Ich weiss das es was mit der größe der Arrays zu tun hat, aber ich komme nicht drauf welches. Vielleicht hab ich ja schon zulange auf den Code geschaut und finde den Fehler einfach nicht.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

GRuß
Christian


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

Verschachtelte Schleifen für ein eindim. Array ?
So geht's leider nicht. Du brauchst eine Schleife, in der eine Var. hoch und eine runter gezählt wird:


```
for( int i = array.length - 1, j = 0; i >= 0; i--, j++ ) {
        newArr[j] = array[i];
    }
```


----------



## DarkNight (4. Nov 2005)

Danke Sky

DAs hatte ich auch schon mal hat aber irgendwie nicht funtkioniert. Aber jetzt funkts. 
Danke nochmals

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sky (4. Nov 2005)

DarkNight hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke Sky
> 
> DAs hatte ich auch schon mal hat aber irgendwie nicht funtkioniert. Aber jetzt funkts.
> Danke nochmals
> ...


Du hattest vielleicht etwas ähnliches. Das Du das gleiche hattest und es erst nicht lief und nun doch halte ich für wenig wahrscheinlich ;-)


----------



## DarkNight (4. Nov 2005)

Stimmt  
Hat sich wohl ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen :lol:


----------

